# Hurricane Jimena heading to Baja



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Looks like it is going to get a bit rough here on the lower half of the peninsula tomorrow...


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

I hope you make it through okay. I've been checking the news and weather almost hourly. 

For us in SLP, at least we getting some badly needed rain.


----------



## Steve & Wheezy (Feb 4, 2009)

Am I remembering right, isn't your new home about a hundred miles north of Cabo on the Pacific side. Last pictures I saw, you didn't have a roof on it yet. Hope your buttoned up tight now. Might be time to visit friends in Maz, baja.


----------



## Neva (Sep 1, 2009)

*Hello from radio producer at National Public Radio*

Dear Baja ******, 

Hope you're OK and evacuating safely or have found safe shelter wherever you are. If you have decent phone access, are witnessing effects of the approaching storm and would like to be interviewed by National Public Radio in the US, please contact producer Neva Grant at [email protected] or 202-513-2172. All best and good luck, 
Neva


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Neva.
If Baja ****** is online, he's probably practising his Garrison Keeler voice right now.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Baja,
Be safe. Hope your new home makes it through relatively unscathed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may track the progress of Jimena at this site:

Hurricane 2009! From AccuWeather.com: Hurricane Satellite Images - atlantic basin


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Baja ******, I hope you and yours are safe... a cat 4 or 5 is nothing to fool with. I still remember Katrina when it hit N.O. in the US and they're still recovering from it. Take good care of you and yours!

Floridagal (now should be called Chapala Gal  Love it here!


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Actually we are farther up the peninsula on the Pacific side so Jimena passed below us. Lots of friends down in Cd. Constitution and Mulege got hit very hard and sustained a lot of damage...


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG -- I'm sorry for your friends, but glad that you didin't get a lot of damage.

God is good............... take care mi amigo.


----------

